# before bed



## freshidro (Dec 7, 2011)

when you're cutting should you eat directly before going to bed or like 2-3 hours before?


----------



## MPMC (Dec 7, 2011)

Whether cutting or bulking, you should be eating before laying down for bed. Protein and fats, avoid carbs. Casein is best.


----------



## track36 (Dec 8, 2011)

Try some cottage cheese before bed, it's an excellent protein source.


----------



## MircoDVD (Dec 9, 2011)

milk and egg whites before bed or shake , milk , flax oil.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 10, 2011)

track36 said:


> Try some cottage cheese before bed, it's an excellent protein source.



Excellent choice before bed,,,,if you like cottage cheese.


----------



## ohpack (Dec 10, 2011)

a little cottage cheese for me, glass of water...


----------



## kevin (Dec 12, 2011)

i don't eat a few hours before bed... if i do, i keep it to mainly protein and some kinda greens


----------



## forman (Dec 13, 2011)

cottage cheese for me too, usually 30 minutes before bed.


----------



## mc63s (Dec 16, 2011)

cottage cheese and peanut butter


----------



## MPMC (Dec 17, 2011)

I mix cottage cheese and peanut butter into my shakes before bed. I try not to eat too much of it though because it does have quite a bit of sodium in it.


----------



## billybillyboy (Dec 19, 2011)

some scrambled egg whites with salsa about 30-40 minutes to an hour before bedtime for me.


----------



## hilary (Feb 9, 2012)

track36 said:


> Try some cottage cheese before bed, it's an excellent protein source.



cottage cheese for me too. awesome and tasty stuff


----------

